# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  vraje menjen

## A.N.Y

1. Cfar bene kopraci kur i mer flak shtepia?
2. Cfar bente Bethoven perpara se te kompozonte?
 :pa dhembe:

----------


## ORAKULL|

Bethoven Perpara Se Te Kompozonte Pinte Behej Dhe (spat)

----------


## StormAngel

> 1. Cfar bene kopraci kur i mer flak shtepia?


Ngrohet



> 2. Cfar bente Bethoven perpara se te kompozonte?


Ndizte cigare?  :pa dhembe:

----------


## ORAKULL|

Faleminderit per pergjigjet e tua por jane pergjigje te pa sakta

----------


## mad

Kopraci fillon e jeton ne nje tende!

Bethoveni para se te kompozonte, i shkruante nje e-mail Moxartit!

{^_^}

----------


## shitesi

> 1. Cfar bene kopraci kur i mer flak shtepia?
> 2. Cfar bente Bethoven perpara se te kompozonte?


1.E le te digjet se kursen ujin
2.mendohej

----------

